# need good home audio volume



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

my dad and i are piecing together a nice home audio set up, currently running a 2.1 brands consisting of behringer and hertz.

were ready to step up to 5.1 (yes 7.1 is soon to come) my dad said to me " i love the sound that were getting but alotta times when were watching movies or listening to music, i really wanna shake the house and get LOUD."

i instantly thought, floor standing cabinets housing dual 10 inch midbass dual 6.5 midrange and dual silk dome tweeters and some dayton 3 way x-overs.

but i think we want more volume, i know thats alot don`t get me wrong, but the living room at my parents is huge and has very large doors to the deck where they spend alot of there time listening to music thats playing in the house.

i cant sacrifice any sound quality here, any suggestion? -Dave


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

davew18 said:


> my dad and i are piecing together a nice home audio set up, currently running a 2.1 brands consisting of behringer and hertz.
> 
> were ready to step up to 5.1 (yes 7.1 is soon to come) my dad said to me " i love the sound that were getting but alotta times when were watching movies or listening to music, i really wanna *shake the house and get LOUD*."
> 
> ...


This will shake that size room 

VELODYNE DD 15 Digital 15" Subwoofer DD15 THX MINT - eBay (item 170372132780 end time Sep-13-09 07:05:44 PDT)


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

this probably would too:
Elemental Designs


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

very true that more then would, but we have the bass covered i think.

we have two hertz 15 inch running off of 1200 watts.


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

2, 15" subs dont shake the house? Im running 1, svs sub, and it shakes my house plenty


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

For a big box offering, you can't beat the efficiency of Klipsh. I have some pre-bestbuy line KG4.2 for mains and they get LOUD. I'm sure you can find some nice ones on a local craigslist.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

jrgreene1968 said:


> 2, 15" subs dont shake the house? Im running 1, svs sub, and it shakes my house plenty




they do quite well actually, that was my bad, i didn`t mean shake the house i just meant i need alot more volume in the midbass - midrange area what i want to make is some great floor standing cabinets but my only thing holding me back is the crossover. i`ve never made one before and i know a million people say its easy just the first time i don`t wanna screw it up.

i`m trying to find some good readings on how to make crossovers because right now it just seams like a big math problem i don`t even begin to understand.


----------

